# What is my 922 downloading?



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

I have my 922 net connected via a linksys wifi bridge. Lately I've been noticing the LAN activity light on the linksys box blinking light a lightning bug with a hyper thyroid, while the overall download speed to the rest of the wifi clients in house plummet. Does the 922 gEt updates via internet?
Edit: It was installed about a month ago, all initial stuff has been downloaded & updated.


----------

